# Taking the dog, have I understood?



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Now we've the time to travel we'd like to start to explore the continent - probably 2-3 weeks at a time max initially. Obviously we want to take Pushka with us so we've started to look into it. I've read that the rules will change at the start of 2012. So, havbe we understood, or are we missing something:
1. We get Pushka a passport.
2. We get Pushka vaccinated for rabies.
3. We get the vet to certify her other medications are up to date.

We can take Pushka abroad.

Does she still have to be taken to a vet before our return if we are only away for 2-3 week periods?

Is there anything else we need to do / know?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes as I understand it

she/he needs to be wormed,the time scale may have changed

Pushka looks very beautiful  

aldra


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

At the moment you will still have to visit the vet between 24 and 48 hours before you book in for the ferry. The only thing that has changed up to now is that the requirement for tick treatment has been removed.
The french vets will still have their little earner, we were chaged 69 euro's in Chartres last week and we even provide our own treatment, that compares to being charged 24 euro's at Beaument Sarthe in June.

Mike


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Do they not now have to wait 6 months after the rabies jab before travelling?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is all you need to know.

from Defra site with all the info on changes.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/

Dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

clarification at the moment its "can't bring them back into the country till 6 month's after the date of a succesfull blood test" that stipulation only is eliminated with effect from ist jan 2012, must still be certificated as having had rabies jab & have tick and flea treatment witin 24/48 hrs of entering country though this is under advisment???
our molly's 6 months is up 6th jan cant take her with us on friday cos we're coming back in november,


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

rugbyken said:


> clarification at the moment its "can't bring them back into the country till 6 month's after the date of a succesfull blood test" that stipulation only is eliminated with effect from ist jan 2012, must still be certificated as having had rabies jab & have tick and flea treatment witin 24/48 hrs of entering country though this is under advisment???
> our molly's 6 months is up 6th jan cant take her with us on friday cos we're coming back in november,


*"Validity of the passport

The passport will become valid for entry or re-entry to the UK six calendar months from the date the blood sample that gave a satisfactory test result was taken." *

Unless I am reading it incorrectly, to obtain a pet passport the six month rule will still apply even after January, it is only the blood test before re-entry that is being abolished?

Am I wrong?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The new rules (UK still debating the worming part)

1. Microchip dog

2. Rabies vaccination (this maybe one or two vaccinations)

3. 21 days after rabies vaccination the dog/pet is allowed out of the UK and to return (i.e. no longer need to wait 6 months). ? when the Pets Passport is issued by vet.

4. To return to the UK the Tick part has been removed and the UK is still debating the worm part.

There is talk of the worming part still being required but the time scale changing from 24-48 hrs to 1-5 days.

We are supposed to be harmonising with Europe! 

If the worming part is still required we will still have to visit a vet and so will still have to incur the costs involved!

Personally we would still do the tick and worm treatment ourselves as we want to protect our dogs. BUT feel we can do this ourselves without going to a vet!

I think as the new rules come into effect on Jan 1st 2012, I feel the UK should have sorted all this out by now!

The good thing is: No costly blood test and only have to wait 21 days after Rabies vaccination. so this cuts down considerably the length of the whole process and so easier from that point of view.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

zulurita said:


> I think as the new rules come into effect on Jan 1st 2012, I feel the UK should have sorted all this out by now!
> .


Quite agree, received an email from DEFRA yesterday - worming 'still under consideration'.

How long can it take?

Either we have to go to the vet for worming treatment or we don't - quite simple surely, another example of this country not being able to make decisions. Probably get a decision late on the 31st December!


----------

